# Wholesale bully sticks



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

OK all you bully stick feeders, where is the cheapest place to buy bully's online? They are crazy in the pet stores. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Best place I've found is bestbullysticks.com. Maybe someone else will know a better place.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's where I get them too


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Which ones do you like.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> Which ones do you like.


 
I guess the 12" as they would last a bit longer than the 4 or 6"


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

As everything else I just looked on EBAY and I am thinking there is your best deal.

50 Bully Sticks 12" $70.00 delivered to your door.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> As everything else I just looked on EBAY and I am thinking there is your best deal.
> 
> 50 Bully Sticks 12" $70.00 delivered to your door.


 
OK thanks I'll check it out right now.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I say you get 3 other people and buy the thick ones 100 of them for $225.00 and then for $7.00 you can mail each person their 50 Bully Sticks USPS Priority Mail box.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I love this post! I went to Petsmart to find these darn things bc I hear all about them on here...it was $18.99 (on sale) for THREE! I nearly died! But I hear how long they last, so I bought the damned things (besides, I had Zoe's sweet eyes gazing into my soul asking me to buy them)...I have two mini doxies and Zoe the GSD...they had them gome in 30 min...Gracie- my lil female doxie had hers finished in 10. I'll try buying in bulk for sure!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

KatieStanley said:


> I love this post! I went to Petsmart to find these darn things bc I hear all about them on here...it was $18.99 (on sale) for THREE! I nearly died! But I hear how long they last, so I bought the damned things (besides, I had Zoe's sweet eyes gazing into my soul asking me to buy them)...I have two mini doxies and Zoe the GSD...they had them gome in 30 min...Gracie- my lil female doxie had hers finished in 10. I'll try buying in bulk for sure!


 
LOL no they don't last long and OMG the smell that comes out the other end is utterly amazing!!!!! LMAO, if I could bottle that smell they could use it as a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

So....THAT'S why my dogs have had TERRIBLE GAS the past couple of days??? Hahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

HA!! Then I am not getting them started, what they don't know they wont miss!!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Well you had me interested but not any more..LOL I use to give my girls the white nyla-bones and it would take them months to get them down to a nub but they cracked 2 of my girls teeth so that was the end of them. 

I have found nothing for them to chew on while they lay around in the house. You almost had me ready to try bully sticks but not any more.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been getting these for my gang, and they love them keeps them busy for about an hour a night.I get the small 4 inch ones. Not sure how healthy they are.
Select Grille Rawhide Pressed Bone - Dog.com


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Rawhide is good and I always have given it to my dogs but I don't want them swallowing it, the bully sticks they can swallow but like I said.......smelly.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I usually get my bullysticks at Costco. Its like $19.99 for a pack of the 12". I usually cut them in half and only give Uschi half of one. No gas problems that way.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I get the 12" thick ones from bestbullysticks.com. Best part is they don't even smell. 

It seems like the cheaper quality bully stick are usually the ones that smell the worst to me. I'll gladly pay a little extra money not to have to smell those things.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

The ones from Costco don't have a smell either.


----------



## Osjones6 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Bully sticks*

https://allnaturalbullysticks.com is a good site for bully sticks


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm sorry-no way I'm shelling out that much money for a stinky bull weener. nope.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Aw, Patch, just splurge on _one_ at a pet supply, and then you won't hesitate to order them online--the look of pure _bliss _on Balen's face will convince you. There is _nothing _I can give my dogs that sends them into nirvana the way those things do. Yes, they stink. Yes, they're expensive. They are special treats around here! (I order from bestbullysticks.com too -- get on their email list, as they have good sales.)

Doggyloot.com periodically has 10 for $18, incl. shipping, but they are the smaller ones (I'm pretty sure they are from bestbullysticks too).


----------

